# Heading to dudley



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 15, 2013)

Heading to dudley ma.with a truck load.Nothing over $20.00


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2013)

Cool!   See you there.


----------



## highship (May 15, 2013)

Bee hive springer for $20? I'll take it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2013)

Gene,

Do I see an elgin bluebird ornament in that stack?

Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 15, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Gene,
> 
> Do I see an elgin bluebird ornament in that stack?
> 
> Chris




Hey chris,If there is a bluebird ornament its news to me.What picture


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2013)

Great show today! I sold everything I brought with me. Eight bikes and a bunch of parts! Everything !!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 19, 2013)

catfish said:


> Great show today! I sold everything I brought with me. Eight bikes and a bunch of parts! Everything !!!




I did the same thing,Even sold the tarp that i had on the ground.


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I did the same thing,Even sold the tarp that i had on the ground.




Nice! I kept my tarp though.


----------

